# The Music Theory Song (funny!)



## Lunasong

I had no idea where to post this, and the song is a bit seasonal, but I thought this was hilarious:


----------



## Kopachris

:clap:

Filler text.


----------



## Krummhorn

That's hilarious ... :lol:

Love it 

Kh ♫♫


----------



## PetrB

Lunasong said:


> I had no idea where to post this, and the song is a bit seasonal, but I thought this was hilarious:


LOL. I set it in 'current listening' with an advisory warning.

it is a sort of ultimate poster boy _for how not to learn your intervals_, btw.


----------



## Lukecash12

Lunasong said:


> I had no idea where to post this, and the song is a bit seasonal, but I thought this was hilarious:


Is it a bad thing that I was irritated that his rhythm didn't match the rhythm on the sheets? The lyrics are so true.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

:lol: Great video!


----------

